# General > Photography >  Latheron Show

## kara



----------


## kara

http://www.flickr.com/photos/whispa63/

----------


## Kenn

Caithness Youth Pipe Band.

----------


## Kenn

I'll give 'em dog show!

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## BO-PEEP

FANTASTIC PIC'S
Just sorry i couldnt make it ,looks like everyone had a great day :Grin:

----------


## froal

Some Great photo's  the flower ones are lovely the ladybird cake is nice pity they have to eat it !!

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Cracking photos Kara,lovely colour and detail,spot on exposures.

----------


## puffin croft

lovely piccys!thanks for sharing them with us!

----------


## North Light

A great set Kara.

----------

